

Pelican imaging array will potentially be used on Google Project Ara - ElvisMa
http://www.modularandroid.com/pelican-imaging-array-camera-module-for-googles-ara-modular-smartphone/

======
ElvisMa
The potential with this imaging array on a smartphone is kinda limitless. I
was in love first time I saw it :)

